# The TSF LOGO Plastisols... What time and temp are they pressed at? Thx!!



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hello.  

I have some TSF Logo plastisols, and I do not remember the time and temp for pressing them. Has anyone made shirts with these? Will you please tell me the time/temp? 

Thank you... and ps: these will be the first plastisols for me, any helpful tips?  Thanks!!


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Hey Kelly 

I just looked on transfer express page, which is where they are made from and found this application video Video Tutorial - Transfer Express. They used to have written instructions on there, but I cant find them right now. I think the video will tell you how though as it goes thru temp, time and pressure  Hope this helps bff


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Girlzndollz said:


> Hello.
> 
> I have some TSF Logo plastisols, and I do not remember the time and temp for pressing them. Has anyone made shirts with these? Will you please tell me the time/temp?
> 
> Thank you... and ps: these will be the first plastisols for me, any helpful tips?  Thanks!!


Here's the application instructions on the Transfer Express site:
Transfer Express Inc. - Application Instructions

They are the "HOT SPLIT" kind


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Goof proof is wonderful!  Thanks for the info!


----------



## Gunslinger (Aug 3, 2007)

[media]http://www.t-shirtforums.com/attachments/3036d1200345525-anyone-planning-going-2008-long-beach-iss-show-transferexpresshotsplit.pdf[/media]

Now, you owe my all-expenses paid trip to the show!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

LOL, thank you for the link, Mikey. I'm not even going to ask who you directed that statement to!! Leaving that one alone, hahahaaa!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Okay, wah. So much for goof proof, looks that doesn't mean "kelly" proof. I heated the shirt up, put a mouse pad in there, pressed the goof proof for 3-5 seconds, and peeled. Barely anything transferred. There is just a faint image on the shirt. Maybe it is almost a TSF shirt... 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

20 seconds did it. All done. Looks nice. =)


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Girlzndollz said:


> 20 seconds did it. All done. Looks nice. =)


My apologies Kelly!

I just got an email from Sue at TransferExpress. She ran across this thread and was cool enough to remind me that the TSF transfers are actually HOT SPLIT transfers not the Goof Proof.

Here's the application instructions on the Transfer Express site:
Transfer Express Inc. - Application Instructions





Sue said:


> They should be applied at 375 for 10 seconds. The 4 second directions for the Goof Proof will not work for this type of transfer.


----------

